# New Labs & Symptoms - HELP!



## Dory (Jul 23, 2012)

I told my Endo about my 12lb weight gain in the last few weeks, dry skin, extreme fatigue, and continued Hyper symptoms, and he asked me to have labs drawn immediately. I make sure not to take my medicine after my blood draw, just FYI.

Labs 3/28/14 on 15mg Methimazole:

Free T4: 1.1 ng/dL / (0.7 - 1.8)

TSH: <0.01 mcIU/mL (High) / (0.55 - 4.78)

He asked me if I wanted to come in this coming week, and see him. Hoping he will talk permanent treatment options.

I am still sweating like a pig when I get the least bit active. If I am late taking my medicine, my hands start to shake a little. And at night, my heart will palpitate every once in a while.

On the flip side, I am constipated as all get out. My skin is SUPER dry, itchy and flaky. I have nights when I can't sleep at all, and then nights when I sleep like the dead and wake up feeling like I haven't slept. My hands and feet are getting sensitive to even moderate cold, and I would say that in general I've been colder than I have been for a year or so.

In general, I feel like a hormonal mess. Like PMS X 100. Swollen, emotional, heavy, tired, and snappy on top of feeling hyper crappy.

What questions would you ask, or tests would you suggest me have? Any help would be greatly appreciated!

Previous Labs:

Labs 3/14/14 on 20mg Methimazole:

Free T4: 1.2 ng/dL / (0.7 - 1.8)

TSH: <0.01 mcIU/mL (High) / (0.55 - 4.78)

Here were my labs when diagnosed (2/28/14) for reference on nothing:

Thyroxine Free: Result 2.5 ng/dL (High) / Normal: 0.7 ng/dL - 1.8 ng/dL
Triiodothyronine: Result 271 ng/dL (High) / Normal: 60 ng/dL - 181 ng/dL
TSH: Result < 0.01 mcIU/mL (Low) / Normal: 0.55 mcIU/mL - 4.78 mcIU/mL
TSH Receptor Antibody: Result 5.12 IU/L (High) / Normal: <= 1.75 IU/L


----------



## Prudence (Oct 30, 2012)

I find it a little odd your TSH has not budged since being on meds-Have you ever had FT3 (or even Total T3, though not as accurate) done? What about a uptake and scan? If not, I'd ask for one to see what's going on in there.


----------



## Dory (Jul 23, 2012)

It's been almost 5 weeks since I started taking the Methimazole, and you are correct, the only thing that has moved is my FT4.

Endo wants me to go on a day and off a day with the beta blockers to see if I can feel a difference when I take them. He thinks that could be causing some of my symptoms. He also wants to draw new labs this week to see if something else is going on. I will ask if he will add total & FT3, total T4 and a full antibody panel on there too. Maybe my antibodies are through the roof and that's why I'm feeling craptastic.

Free t3 was done when I was first diagnosed, but not since.

Triiodothyronine: Result 271 ng/dL (High) / Normal: 60 ng/dL - 181 ng/dL

My RAIU & Scan was done on 2/28 (pre-medicine) and the results were:

PROCEDURE: The patient received an oral dose of 0.221 mCi of NaI-123 and images were obtained at approximately 24 hours.

FINDINGS:
The thyroid gland is normal in position and configuration. Planer view suggests the thyroid is increased in size. Tracer distribution is homogeneous throughout the gland. The 24-hour I-123 thyroid uptake is 60% (normal = 10-30%).

IMPRESSION:
1. 24-hour I-123 thyroid uptake is 60% (normal = 10-30%).
2. Enlarged thyroid gland with increased uptake is in keeping with Grave's Disease.


----------



## Dory (Jul 23, 2012)

Endo said he will test T3, but will not run antibodies as "the antibodies will not impact how you feel. They are positive in autoimmune thyroid disease, but it is the thyroid levels that cause the symptoms."

This is not what I've read. Do I need a new doctor that understands antibodies?


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

Did he say he will run the T3 test or the Free T3 test. The Free is the one that you want.


----------



## Dory (Jul 23, 2012)

He didn't say. Just "I'll test T3".

I'll find out tomorrow morning.

Ugh. I'm getting so tired of feeling bad.


----------



## Dory (Jul 23, 2012)

He only added total T3.....

Sigh. Won't run free T3, and they are starting to get annoyed with me asking for "labs I don't need".

Suggestions?


----------



## Dory (Jul 23, 2012)

I had new labs drawn last Thurasday:

Thyroxine Free (FT4): Result 0.9 ng/dL (High) / Normal: 0.7 ng/dL - 1.8 ng/dL
Triiodothyronine (T3): Result 108 ng/dL (High) / Normal: 60 ng/dL - 181 ng/dL
TSH: Result < 0.01 mcIU/mL (Low) / Normal: 0.55 mcIU/mL - 4.78 mcIU/mL

It's been 5 weeks on Methimazole and my TSH hasn't budged.

My endo decreased my dose of Methimazole to 10mg, and took me off the beta-blockers all thogether.

Being off the beta-blockers helped my energy level for about a two days.

Last night, I started with the jitters, heart palps, and shaking again, and my thyroid felt swollen. It feels like I have a pill stuck in my throat. It hurts also, and the pain is radiating up into my ears.

What is going on?


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

I have a question on your labs:

Thyroxine Free (FT4): Result 0.9 ng/dL (High) / Normal: 0.7 ng/dL - 1.8 ng/dL
Triiodothyronine (T3): Result 108 ng/dL (High) / Normal: 60 ng/dL - 181 ng/dL

Both of these are marked "High", but they look within the normal range to me? Are they not testing your Free T3? T3 alone isn't a lot of help. I also hope your doctor isn't dosing off of TSH, because while that is low, your FT4 is leaning towards hypo now and Frees are the levels you need to dose off of.


----------



## Dory (Jul 23, 2012)

The (high) is from me copying and pasting the tests and changing the rusults, but forgetting to delete the (high). Sorry.

My endo won't run FT3. Says TT3 is what will make me feel bad.

I don't know what to do, I thought this guy was great, and he seemed to be really on the ball until now.

My Endo is on vacation this week, and a new doc called me today to check on me. Says I should see an ENT for the hoarseness and feeling of something stuck in my throat. He said he has no idea what is causing it...

I'll wait to hear from my regular endo when he gets back, and hopefully he will have answers or at least be willing to listen.


----------

